# wheres good to advertise posh hifi???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think this has been asked before but I'll ask again. Where is a good place to advertise stupidly expensive "cutting edge", "high end" hifi, music and multi media systems in Southern Spain???

I know the local free papers, they're great and we'll give em a shot, but is there anything "posher" (for want of a better word) that anyone knows of???? My OH wants to see if there are any business opportunities over here. He's been selling and installing this sort of stuff for years in the UK and its doing well, but I miss him and the plan was always that he'd try and do some work over here, but the credit crunch spooked him a bit


Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

A nice website in English and Spanish!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think this has been asked before but I'll ask again. Where is a good place to advertise stupidly expensive "cutting edge", "high end" hifi, music and multi media systems in Southern Spain???
> 
> I know the local free papers, they're great and we'll give em a shot, but is there anything "posher" (for want of a better word) that anyone knows of???? My OH wants to see if there are any business opportunities over here. He's been selling and installing this sort of stuff for years in the UK and its doing well, but I miss him and the plan was always that he'd try and do some work over here, but the credit crunch spooked him a bit
> 
> ...


Hi there Jojo
How's it going!!??

Here are two magazines that look like they might be begging for ads about


> stupidly expensive "cutting edge", "high end" hifi, music and multi media systems


!!

Ocio the glossy lifestyle Magazine Malaga La Axarquia

ABSOLUTE


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> A nice website in English and Spanish!


Phase 3 Southampton - bespoke home entertainment specialists 

He's got this one at the mo?? But if he does want to do anything in Spain he may need it upgraded or summat???
Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there Jojo
> How's it going!!??
> 
> Here are two magazines that look like they might be begging for ads about !!
> ...



That looks the kind of thing!! Thanks PW

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Phase 3 Southampton - bespoke home entertainment specialists
> 
> He's got this one at the mo?? But if he does want to do anything in Spain he may need it upgraded or summat???
> Jo xx


Nice site Jo.....but to do business here he'll need a .com or .es domain and bilingual.

He can get the site replicated by his existing designers on a new domain and I can get a Spanish professional to do a translation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Nice site Jo.....but to do business here he'll need a .com or .es domain and bilingual.
> 
> He can get the site replicated by his existing designers on a new domain and I can get a Spanish professional to do a translation.



Thanks Xt. I dont know what he wants at the mo, he's just toying with a few ideas. Advertising in the local english publications and if he gets anything I guess he'll take it all to the next level.


Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think this has been asked before but I'll ask again. Where is a good place to advertise stupidly expensive "cutting edge", "high end" hifi, music and multi media systems in Southern Spain???
> 
> I know the local free papers, they're great and we'll give em a shot, but is there anything "posher" (for want of a better word) that anyone knows of???? My OH wants to see if there are any business opportunities over here. He's been selling and installing this sort of stuff for years in the UK and its doing well, but I miss him and the plan was always that he'd try and do some work over here, but the credit crunch spooked him a bit
> 
> ...


He could try Web based only with logistics from UK - if business picks up, setup the front end here. 

Here's one that also offers high'ish end kit with good "on the fly" English/Spanish selection.

http://www.mundoaudiofilo.com/?gclid=CPaOo5Xy55wCFRIgZwodCWBGFw

Xose


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think this has been asked before but I'll ask again. Where is a good place to advertise stupidly expensive "cutting edge", "high end" hifi, music and multi media systems in Southern Spain???
> 
> I know the local free papers, they're great and we'll give em a shot, but is there anything "posher" (for want of a better word) that anyone knows of???? My OH wants to see if there are any business opportunities over here. He's been selling and installing this sort of stuff for years in the UK and its doing well, but I miss him and the plan was always that he'd try and do some work over here, but the credit crunch spooked him a bit
> 
> Jo


If you speak to Georgina Shaw at Costa Del Sol PR Marketing Public Relations Marbella she will be able to give you a complete rundown from A-Z of all the "up-market media". She will have (quoted) circulations and rate-cards. There are several quality Marbella- based coffee-table publications that could work. You could also speak to "Jette Christiansen - Norrbom Marketing" [email protected] She will be able to give you the same info re all the Scandi press. The Scandis could be a good market - high disposable incomes and still buying in Spain (albeit less than the boom) years. A lot buy hitech in Spain to take back home as it is hideously expensive in Scandinavia. 

As for the freebies, ignore them completely. I have spent tens of thousands with them over the years and I just do not see them for this product. 

I'd also suggest a Google Adwords campaign which would be easy to monitor and you could soon see whether you were getting bang for your buck and finally an affiliate program whereby he only paid on results. You have local people who specialise in that. 

Good Luck - there are people buying. It's just a question of finding them!


----------



## eden-audio (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

Personally I wouldn't bother with any of these publications, you'll just be throwing money down the drain, high end audio is not mainstream electronics, it's specialist audio that will only appeal to the limited audiophile market, in other words the best place to advertise is in the specialist hifi press, just by putting advertisements in posh magazines means absolutely nothing, just because someone has money it doesn't mean they are interested in high end 2-channel audio, they 'may' be interested in home automation.

Basically you need to speak Spanish and deal with Spanish importers and distributors, plus you need very deep pockets, if you need any more info, I am working in this industry just pm.


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree 100% with Eden,.....if your hubby is into High end quality Hi fi ( and there's no such thing as stupidly expensive unless you're talking about B&O) The places where he'll get value for advertising dollars spent is in Audio phile magazines. 
Being a bit of an audiophile myself, I look at the quality of sound reproduction, lack of ambient noise etc more than the 'flashiness' of a unit.


----------



## eden-audio (Sep 11, 2009)

richie rich said:


> I agree 100% with Eden,.....if your hubby is into High end quality Hi fi ( and there's no such thing as stupidly expensive unless you're talking about B&O)


 The funny thing is, the real High-End will make B&O cheap, but it's a tiny market.

Some of the prices of cables these days is eye watering.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eden-audio said:


> Hello,
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother with any of these publications, you'll just be throwing money down the drain, high end audio is not mainstream electronics, it's specialist audio that will only appeal to the limited audiophile market, in other words the best place to advertise is in the specialist hifi press, just by putting advertisements in posh magazines means absolutely nothing, just because someone has money it doesn't mean they are interested in high end 2-channel audio, they 'may' be interested in home automation.
> 
> Basically you need to speak Spanish and deal with Spanish importers and distributors, plus you need very deep pockets, if you need any more info, I am working in this industry just pm.



Thanks Eden, I've passed your comments and name on to him. He's the brains, I'm just the .... beauty LOL

In fact thanks to everyone on this, I've e-mailed all the publications you've given me this morning and we'll see what their rates are etc, I didnt think I'd get any response to this post actually, cos its not the most exciting of subjects is it!!!!!! (Sorry Eden, but I'm no audiophile!!)

Jo xxx


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

eden-audio said:


> The funny thing is, the real High-End will make B&O cheap, but it's a tiny market.
> 
> Some of the prices of cables these days is eye watering.


Dead right there Eden, but then good hi end stuff really is built on quality whereas I feel that B&O charges exhorbitant prices for pretty average gear. 
Pity the bank balance doesn't allow me to afford the really good stuff, but hey, I can always dream


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jo - sniff around in El Corte Ingles (not hypercor etc) - I've a VERY AVID TOP END USER Spanish mate who orders EVERYTHING via them (Madrid) due as much as anything to their no-quibble warranty. Most places have to order anyway. If they have high end - then you'll be competing with them. I used to be a top end fan - but these days cant be bothered as basically I no longer CAN hear the difference. Also there are one or two HIGH END forums in Spain - I'll see if I can get the URLs for your OH.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richie rich said:


> Dead right there Eden, but then good hi end stuff really is built on quality whereas I feel that B&O charges exhorbitant prices for pretty average gear.
> Pity the bank balance doesn't allow me to afford the really good stuff, but hey, I can always dream



I'm obviously married to the wrong man!! I dont understand or want any of the stuff he sells, I dont understand why his stuff is better than the stuff you get in Curries or dixons??? My OH goes mad at me when I listen to my old radio instead of "his" stuff... that we get to try out. 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

eden-audio said:


> Hello,
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother with any of these publications, you'll just be throwing money down the drain, high end audio is not mainstream electronics, it's specialist audio that will only appeal to the limited audiophile market, in other words the best place to advertise is in the specialist hifi press, just by putting advertisements in posh magazines means absolutely nothing, just because someone has money it doesn't mean they are interested in high end 2-channel audio, they 'may' be interested in home automation.
> 
> Basically you need to speak Spanish and deal with Spanish importers and distributors, plus you need very deep pockets, if you need any more info, I am working in this industry just pm.


I'm not sure this would be a waste of money. You probably won't get any direct orders off this kind of ad., but it gets the name and product out there.
Apert from that, I like the Corte Inglés idea.

And...


> In fact thanks to everyone on this, I've e-mailed all the publications you've given me this morning and we'll see what their rates are etc, I didnt think I'd get any response to this post actually, cos its not the most exciting of subjects is it!!!!!! (Sorry Eden, but I'm no audiophile!!)


You just never know what will get us going Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure this would be a waste of money. You probably won't get any direct orders off this kind of ad., but it gets the name and product out there.


Thats why I personally think the right publications are important. The freebies maybe a waste?? Unlike Eden, who (I apologise if I'm wrong)sells these systems, my OH who actually creates, designs and installs home automated systems, home cinemas, lighting systems... and.....stuff?? So even people who may not be interested in having posh stereo hifi, they may find the other things interesting!? 

Anyway, out of all the publications I contacted this morning asking for further info on advertising, possible advertorials, costs, circulation figures etc.... NOT ONE HAS GOT BACK TO ME!!! I have to assume they're all too busy to need more business!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo, will you ask your OH if he deals with T+A systems. I need to get a new amplifier for my system and the dealer that I dealt with is no longer in business. If he does, will you PM me? Thanks Tony


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats why I personally think the right publications are important. The freebies maybe a waste?? Unlike Eden, who (I apologise if I'm wrong)sells these systems, my OH who actually creates, designs and installs home automated systems, home cinemas, lighting systems... and.....stuff?? So even people who may not be interested in having posh stereo hifi, they may find the other things interesting!?
> 
> Anyway, out of all the publications I contacted this morning asking for further info on advertising, possible advertorials, costs, circulation figures etc.... NOT ONE HAS GOT BACK TO ME!!! I have to assume they're all too busy to need more business!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think for MARKETING the coffee-tables are good. I have sold much over the years from having had one ad in publication x - but always had it in my presentation folder!

I think for SALES, I would be reluctant to say that it would "pay". That's why I suggested PPC etc 

...."but nobody sells anything without somebody else marketing it first"

"Not one has got back to me" 

I am not in the least surprised. That's why I suggested SMS. She'd get you the info. To an old cynic like me, it's quite amusing that they haven't - is it any wonder they go "pop" so often? 

If they ever deign to reply, please count how often you read the words "professional", "attention to detail" "commitment" etc Check they can spell the words!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> "Not one has got back to me"
> 
> I am not in the least surprised. That's why I suggested SMS. She'd get you the info. To an old cynic like me, it's quite amusing that they haven't - is it any wonder they go "pop" so often?



Well no wonder they're going out of business and serves em right!! We were prepared to pay a fair ammount of money.

It seems to be the way in Spain, expats moan cos theres no work, yet try and give them some (estate agents are the same) and they simply dont bother.

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well no wonder they're going out of business and serves em right!! We were prepared to pay a fair ammount of money.
> 
> It seems to be the way in Spain, expats moan cos theres no work, yet try and give them some (estate agents are the same) and they simply dont bother.
> 
> Jo xxx


Hole in one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well no wonder they're going out of business and serves em right!! We were prepared to pay a fair ammount of money.
> 
> It seems to be the way in Spain, expats moan cos theres no work, yet try and give them some (estate agents are the same) and they simply dont bother.
> 
> Jo xxx


Give 'em a chance Jo! It's not been even 24hours yet! I'd wait until Monday at least...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As a coincidence, I have just emailed a whole pile of Costa del Sol publications about a charity event next week and two of the biggest publications have ................"Mail box full" bounces! 

PeskyWesky until you live in expatshire, you will never believe the amateurs that try to run it! If only Madrid had decent weather ¡Ojalá....!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> As a coincidence, I have just emailed a whole pile of Costa del Sol publications about a charity event next week and two of the biggest publications have ................"Mail box full" bounces!
> 
> PeskyWesky until you live in expatshire, you will never believe the amateurs that try to run it! If only Madrid had decent weather ¡Ojalá....!


Mail box full - OOOOO that's bad, really bad.

As for the weather...You may remember a couple of months ago I was defending it saying that OK, it's extreme but liveable. Well, let's just say August has been :flame:, and September so far has been:flame:

Can't wait for the rain to set in!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So after the tres meses de infierno you have the nueve meses de invierno.

As I say, if it were not for the climate.... Nope, think I am turning into a softie!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Eh?- it's been hot in Madrid? - Not hit 50 yet!. My god you even think like a Madrileño. Just wish it wasn't so humid.

Just had to pop inside as it got a tadge chilly up 'ere int' 'ills. 

There are a lot of towns nr Madrid. I'm out El Escorial way - where abouts are you? - PM if you want to go offline.


----------

